# August 13: Fiber Revival in Newbury, MA



## ode2joy (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello New England knitters and spinners,

On August 13 the annual Fiber Revival is being held in Newbury, MA at the Spencer Peirce Little Farm. Here's a link to the webpage: http://www.fiberrevival.com/ It looks like fun and is very reasonably priced. I'm signing up for the drop spindling class. Have always wanted to learn how to spin and this looks like a good place to do it. Maybe I'll meet some of you there?

Regina


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Regina , I'm from Andover Ma so this is close to home for me - thanks for the info - I might see you there 

Carol R


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

ode2joy said:


> Hello New England knitters and spinners,
> 
> On August 13 the annual Fiber Revival is being held in Newbury, MA at the Spencer Peirce Little Farm. Here's a link to the webpage: http://www.fiberrevival.com/ It looks like fun and is very reasonably priced. I'm signing up for the drop spindling class. Have always wanted to learn how to spin and this looks like a good place to do it. Maybe I'll meet some of you there?
> 
> Regina


The woman teaching that workshop is an excellent spinner and teacher, btw.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

That could be really interesting. Worth a visit just to support fiber in the area.


----------

